# Nephrurus Sheai!! What are my Chances??



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey all

What are my chances of getting ahold of a Nephrurus Sheai (Kimberly Rough Knob-Tail) I had my heart set on a amaye or asper because I loooove the look of them but was devestated when I found they werent aloud to be kept in WA :cry: so I then found the sheais and loved them to pieces
I know they are expensive but does anyone have any info on who is breeding with them or has some available
Any other info and experiences with them would be great Piccies too please 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## raged (Oct 11, 2009)

pm levis04


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 11, 2009)

wht i was gonna say


----------



## raged (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/sheai-114715


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 12, 2009)

Levis04 Has her inbox full bugger it 
Oh well Hopefully levis will come across this thread and reply!!
Thanks for the help Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niall (Oct 12, 2009)

Cant keep them mate!

I was keeping one before DEC caught me with it and you *DO NOT* want to get caught keeping offlicence reptiles, it sucks!!

The Gecko lives at Perth Zoo now with the Banded Knob tail gecko i had aswell 

Read the keeping list for WA!


Do you even have a reptile licence?


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 12, 2009)

Niall said:


> Cant keep them mate!
> 
> I was keeping one before DEC caught me with it and you *DO NOT* want to get caught keeping offlicence reptiles, it sucks!!
> 
> ...



what did they sting you for those...


----------



## Niall (Oct 12, 2009)

Hopefully not much...

A guy gave me them and they were skinny as hell, never seen geckos that skinny in my life.
I took them into my care just to get them back to Health and didn't I hand them in to DEC as I have only ever heard stories of DEC putting all the reptiles they get to sleep and didn’t want to know that these geckos got put asleep, then in the interview with a DEC officer found out that they don’t put ever reptile to sleep.

I just hope DEC thinks I did a good thing for bringing them back to good health from what they used to be like.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2009)

Niall said:


> Hopefully not much...
> 
> A guy gave me them and they were skinny as hell, never seen geckos that skinny in my life.
> I took them into my care just to get them back to Health and didn't I hand them in to DEC as I have only ever heard stories of DEC putting all the reptiles they get to sleep and didn’t want to know that these geckos got put asleep, then in the interview with a DEC officer found out that they don’t put ever reptile to sleep.
> ...


 
how'd you get caught?


----------



## Niall (Oct 12, 2009)

Random inspection.

A guy was caught with 2 Solomon island boas near me so DEC did a inspection in the area and found the 2 geckos...


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 12, 2009)

I have read the list yes
But I was given a list by someone on here that also said I could keep them here along with some others....
Which states are aloud to keep them??
Gosh its hard to get valid info from different people............
Licence is in the process of getting approved


----------



## greeny1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dont get something like that as one of if not your first reptile. get something like levis or thick tails.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 12, 2009)

Every state has different laws and very few people know all of them, only seek info from people who live in your state, but really it's best to seek out the rules and regs from the horses mouth, the authorities (though they can get it wrong from time to time too). Sheai can be kept (as far as I know) in SA, NSW, Qld and NT.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 12, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> Dont get something like that as one of if not your first reptile. get something like levis or thick tails.



100% agree.


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh WA is not aloud to keep any of the ones I like!!!!! Golly Gosh No amaye or sheai for me  
Its all good I still like the look of the Knobbies will have to go with that one
Any one want to share pics of their smooth Knob tails?
Thanks for all the help guys!!!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out this link and look under WA.
I was in touch with a guy from DEC about import regulations and what is posted there is what he emailed me.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/import-and-export-information-108122

Cheers


----------

